# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  آداب إعارة الكتب

## حسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أعجبني هذا الفصل من كتاب الشيخ عمر الحدوشي المسمى كيف تطلب العلم ؟أو إتحاف الطالب بمراتب الطلب .
فصل: في آداب إعارة الكتبقال ابن جماعة في كتابه: (تذكرة السامع والمتكلم) (ص: 164): (ويستحب إعارة الكتب لمن لا ضرر عليه فيها ممن لا ضرر منه عليها). 
ولله در ابن جماعة في دقة قوله: (لمن لا ضرر عليه فيها...). فقد ضاعت لنا كتب كثيرة أخذها ممن لا يخاف فالله منا إعارة فلا رجعت ولا رجع المستعير، حتى ما رجع منها رجع ملطخاً بالمداد والمرق والوسخ، وأذكر أن طالباً استعار مني كتاب (شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي) فوضع فوقه دواة مليئة بالمداد وتركها مفتوحة فجاء ولده الصغير فصبها على الكتاب فأخبرني بما فعل ولده فقلت له: هو لك هدية، أمثلة أخرى في إضاعة الكتب كثيرة. 
وأذكر أيضاً أن أحدهم استعار مني المجلد (22) و(23) من (مجموع الفتاوى) فلم يرجعهما-ولا هو رجع-فبقي الكتاب مبتوراً، فاضطررت لشراء الكتاب مرة ثانية أقل جودة من الكتاب الضائع، حتى وفق الله أخانا أبا مريم سعيد فأهدى لنا النسخة الأصلية الجيدة-جعلها الله له من الصدقة الجارية-والله المستعان. 
وهذا شيخنا العلامة أبو أويس فتح مكتبته لكل طالب وباحث لم ينج من هؤلاء-أعني: لُصوص النُّصُوص-فقد كتب إلي عدة مرات يشكوهم ويتأسف على فعلهم فيقول: (...فيما يرجع للجزء الخامس من (الجراب) فقد كان مصوراً منذ سنوات ولكنني تطلبته فلم أجد له خبراً وابتُليتُ ببعض من لا يخشى الله من الطلبة فسرقوا من المكتبة كتباً، وبتروا أخرى، وحتى الأقلام أخذوا منها، ولا أدري من؟ ولما وقفت على إعارتكم إياه اضطررت لتصويره مرة أخرى، على الأصل الذي تحت اليد، وقد تم والحمد لله–تطوان 16 شوال 1428 هـ أخوكم أبو أويس محمد بوخبزة).
ومرة قال لي: (... وليس لي تعليقات على (سبل السلام ) وإنما كنت كتبت دروساً مختصرة أمليتها على طلبة المعهد لا تزيد على الوضوء والغسل سميتها: (إيثار الكرام، بشرح بلوغ المرام) كان في محفظة جلدية مع محاضرات ودروس في التفسير، وقد افتقدته... تطوان صباح الأحد 13 ربيع الثاني. أخوكم ومجلكم أبو أويس محمد بوخبزة)
ومرة قال لي: (...أظن أنني أودعتها السابع (الضائع مع الأسف) من (جراب السائح)...بارك الله فيكم، ولا سعد من يجفوكم... تطوان صباح يوم الخميس 27 ربيع الأول 1426 هـ أخوكم أبو أويس محمد بوخبزة). 
ومرة قال لي: (... والسابع من (جراب السائح) لم يظهر له أثر. وأرجو أن يلهم  الله آخذه رده فإني تعبت فيه، ولا معنى لسرقة مثله... تطوان في 12 صفر 1429 هـ من مجلكم أبي أويس محمد بوخبزة )[1]. 
ومواضع أخرى لا أتذكرها الساعة فإلى الله المشتكى من هؤلاء الطلبة: (لصوص النصوص). 
وقديماً قيل: 
ألاَ يا مستعير الكتب دعني  *  فإن إعارة الكتب عارفمحبوبي من الدنيا كتابي  * وهل رأيت محبوباً يعارُوقال آخر:
أيها المستعير مني كتاباً   *  إن رددت الكتاب كان صواباًأنت والله إن رددت كتاباً   * كنت أعطيته أخذت كتاباًقال الإمام الخطيب-رحمه الله تعالى-: (ولأجل حبس الكتب امتنع غير واحد عن إعارتها).
 وقال سفيان-رحمه الله تعالى-: (لا تعر أحداً كتابك). 
وقال الربيع بن سليمان-رحمه الله تعالى-: (كتب إلي البوطي: احفظ كتابك، فإنه إن ذهب لك كتاب لم تجد بركة).
ومع هذا فقد قال يونس بن يزيد: قال لي الزهري: (إياك وغلول الكتب، قال: وما غلولها، قال: حبسها عن أهلها)[2].
قال ابن الجوزي: (لينبغي لمن ملك كتاباً أن لا يبخل بإعارته لمن هو أهله، وكذلك ينبغي إفادة الطالبين بالدلالة على الأشياخ، وتفهيم المشكل، فإن الطلبة قليل وقد عمهم الفقر، فإذا بخل عليهم بالكتاب والإفادة كان سبباً لمنع العلم). 
وقال سفيان الثوري-رحمه الله تعالى-: (تعجلوا بركة العلم، ليفد بعضكم بعضاً فإنكم لعلكم تبلغون ما تؤملون). 
وقال وكيع بن الجراح-رحمه الله تعالى-: (أول بركة الحديث إعارة الكتب).
وقال ابن المبارك-رحمه الله تعالى-: (من بخل بالعلم ابتلي بثلاث: 
1-إما أن يموت فيذهب علمه، 
2-أو: ينساه: 
3-أو: يتبع السلطان)[3]. 
والقول الأوسط في الإعارة هو أن تعير من يحفظ الكتاب ويرجعه في وقته، وأرى أن تجعل كناشاً تكتب فيه أسماء المستعيرين، والساعة التي استعار فيها الكتاب وتحدد معه اليوم الذي سيرد فيه الكتاب فإن تأخر وفات الميعاد تكتب فيه فات الميعاد بعشرة أيام والكتاب لم يرجع وتنظر إن كان الكتاب موجوداً في المكتبات اشتريته، وتكتب مرة ثالثة في الكناش فلاناً ممنوع من إعارة الكتب الخ. 
وقال بعضهم: (لا تعر كتابك إلا بعد يقين بأن المستعير ذو علم ودين)[4]. 
وكان بعضهم إذا سأله إنسان أن يعيره كتباً قال: (أرني كتبك، فإن وجدها مصونة مكنونة أعاره وإن رآها مغبرة متغيرة منعه)[5]. 
ومن طرائف ما يروى في إعارة الكتب واستعارتها والمحافظة عليها أن رجلاً استعار من  أبي  حامد الإسفراييني-رحمه الله تعالى-كتاباً، فرآه أبو حماد يوماً وقد أخذ عليه عنباً ثم إن الرجل سأله بعد ذلك أن يعيره كتاباً، فقال: تأتيني إلى المنزل، فأتاه، فأخرج الكتاب إليه في طبق وناوله إياه، فاستنكر الرجل ذلك، وقال: ما هذا؟ فقال له أبو حامد: هذا الكتاب الذي طلبته وهذا طبق تضع عليه ما تأكله. فعلم بذلك ما كان من ذنبه. 
وسأل رجل رجلاً أن يعيره كتاباً فقال: علي يمين ألا أعير كتاباً إلا ببرهان، قال: هذا كتاب استعرته من فلان فأتركه رهناً عندك. فقال: أخاف أن ترهن كتابي كما رهنت كتاب غيري[6].
وقال الإمام أبو داود-رحمه الله تعالى-: قال وكيع–بن الجراح-رحمه الله تعالى-: (قد نهيت أبا أسامة أن يستعير الكتب، وكان قد دفن كتبه)[7].
وقال الإمام الآجري-رحمه الله تعالى-: (سمعت أبا داود يقول: ذهب الفضيل بن سليمان[8] والسنتي[9] إلى موسى بن عقبة فاستعارا منه كتاباً فلم يرداه)[10].
وللإعارة آداب منها:
أ-شكر المعير والدعوة له بالخير.
ب-ولا يطيل مقام الكتاب عنده من غير حاجة.
جـ-ولا يحسبه إذا طلبه المالك أو: استغنى عنه. 
د-على المستعير ألا يكتب شيئاً في بياض فواتحه أو: خواتمه إلا إذا علم رضا صاحبه أو: إذا استأذنه في ذلك. 
هـ-ولا يعيره غيره إلا بعد الاستئذان.
و-ولا يجوز له أن يصلحه إلا بإذن صاحبه.
ز-ولا يجوز له أن يكتب عليه تعليقات أو: تصحيحات بغير إذن صاحبه. 
قال ابن جماعة[11]: (وينبغي للمستعير أن يشكر للمعير ويجزيه خيراً، يطيل مقامه عنده من غير حاجة، بل: يرده إذا قضى حاجته، ولا يحبسه إذا طلبه المالك أو: استغنى عنه. ولا يجوز أن يصلحه بغير إذن صاحبه، ولا يحشيه، ولا يكتب شيئاً في بياض فواتحه أو: خواتمه  إلا إذا علم رضا صاحبه، ولا يعيره غيره، ولا يودعه لغير ضرورة).
وقال يونس بن يزيد-رحمه الله تعالى-: قال لي الزهري: (يا يونس، إياك وغلول الكتب. 
قال: قلت: وما غلول الكتب؟ قال: حبسها عن أصحابها)[12].
قال الخطيب-رحمه الله تعالى-: (ولأجل حبس  الكتب امتنع غير واحد من إعارتها).
حـ-على المستعير أن يتفقَّ الكتاب قبل أخذه وقبل رده  حتى يتأكد من سلامته[13].
ولا أرى أن تمنع الطالب من الكتاب متى طلبه-مع مراعاتك الشروط السابقة–حتى لا تندرج تحت قوله تعالى: (لتبيننه للناس ولا تكتمونه)[14]، وقوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه لللناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنه اللاعنون)[15].
وقوله-: (من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجمه الله بلجام من نار)[16]. 
قال الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد في كتابه (كيف تقرأ كتاباً)[17]: (ينبغي على القارئ أن يحافظ على كتابه، سواء كان ملكاً له أو: لغيره، وذلك لتستمر الاستفادة منه، والكتاب المحفوظ المصون ينشرح الصدر للقراءة فيه، وكان علماؤنا–رحمهم الله-يعتنون بكتبهم اعتناءاً شديداً. 
فيقول قائلهم: (لا تجعل كتابك بوقاً ولا صندوقاً) أي: لا تلوه على بعضه فيكون كهيئة البوق ولا تكثر من وضع الأشياء فيه فيكون بمثابة الصندوق وكلا الأمرين مما يجعل بتلف الكتاب، وبلغ من دقة أهل العلم في هذا الأمر أنهم ذكروا صفة وضعه عند القراءة فمما قاله بعضهم–يوصي بالكتاب خيراً: 
(وأنه لا يفرش لكيلا يتقطع حبله بسرعة، ولا يوضع على الأرض مباشرة وإنما فوق خشبة لئلاَّ يبتل، وإذا وضعه على خشبة وضع فوقها أو: تحتها جلداً، أو: بينه وبين الحائط يضع جلداً، أو: بينه  وبين الحائط يضع جلداً).

 وللمحافظة على الكتاب ينبغي تلافي الأوضاع الخاطئة التي تعرض الكتاب للتلف أو: التمزق، ومنها:
1-وضع الكتاب مقلوباً، أو: تركه مفتوحاً لفترة طويلة.
2-فتح الكتاب بقوة، أو: فرك الصفحات باليد، أو: بلَّ الأصبع باللعاب الكثير لتقليبها.
3-وضع الكتب بعضها فوق بعض، وإنما ينبغي أن تكون جنباً إلى جنب. 
4-وضع الكتب ذات القطع الكبير فوق الكتب ذات القطع الصغير مما يتسبَّبُ في سقوطها وانخلاع  أغلفتها.
5-وضع الكتب بشكل مائل في المكتبة، والصحيح أن توضع بشكل قائم.
6-تقليب الصفحات بشدة أو: بسرعة وعصبية، وينبغي عدم اللجوء إلى العنف والعشوائية في فتح الصفحات الملتصقة نتيجة لخطأ القصَّ في المطبعة وإنما تستخدم السكين أو: الفتَّاحة المخصصة لهذا العرض، وليكن فتح جميع الصفحات الملتصقة متوالياً حتى لا يحتاج القارئ إلى التوقف المتكرر عن القراءة.
7-احتكاك الكتب أثناء تحريكها بجسم صلب كزوائد الخشب وأطراف الحديد.
8-استخدام الكتب كمخدة أو: مروحة أو: مكبس، أو: مسند، أو: متكأ، أو: مقتلة للبق، أو: مائدة لوضع طعام أو: شراب، رأى بعض الحكماء رجلاً قد جلس على كتاب، فقال: (سبحان الله! يصون ثيابه ولا يصون كتابه، لصون الكتاب أولى من صون الثياب)[18].
 وينبغي حماية الكتب مما يتساقط عليه من الأطعمة والأشربة وخصوصاً أثناء السفر والرحلات والقراءة على مائدة الطعام.
9-طي حاشية الورق أو: زاويتها ليعلّم المكان الذي وقف عنده مثلاً .
وينبغي بدلاً من ذلك وضع إشارة خفيفة قابلة للإزالة، وكان العلماء يكتبون كلمة (بلغ) للدلالة على المكان الذي وصل إليه. 
–ولكن بشرط أن تكتب كلمة (بلغ) بقلم الرصاص ليتم إزالتها بسهولة- ويمكن وضع علامة رقيقة كورقة أو: خيط في المكان الذي وصل إليه ويجتنب استخدام  عود أو: شيء جاف.
10-الكتابة بأقلام غليظة أو: الكتابة بقسوة أو: بقلم ريشته حادة وخصوصاً أثناء التصحيح مما يؤدي إلى تخريق صفحات الكتاب، وكذلك من المؤسف ما يقوم به البعض من تشويه شكل الكتاب ومنظره من الداخل والخارج بالإشارات الغليظة والرسوم المختلفة على الكتاب أثناء القراءة.
11-الإهمال في استخدام الأقلام ذات الحبر السائل عند الكتابة على الكتاب وينبغي تحاشي المواد التي تترك أوساخاً أو: آثاراً على اليد كالأحبار، لأنها تنتقل عند المسك والإرتكاز والحمل من يد الكاتب إلى الكتاب.
12-إهمال الصفحات التي تعرَّضت للشق أو: الخرق، وعدم الإسراع في رتقها وإصلاحها بالشريط اللاصق، وإذ صارت غير قابلة للإصلاح فيمكن تصويرها وإلصاق الصورة.
13-لف الكتاب على شكل بوق أثناء حمله، أو: تحويل الكتاب إلى صندوق توضع فيه الأقلام والمسَّاحات وغيرها. 
14-رمي الكتاب أو: إلقاؤه من أعلى، بل: ينبغي تسليمه باليد حتى لا يتعرض للتمزيق، وهذا الخطأ يقع فيه عدد من الطلاب والمعلمين وخصوصاً عند توريع كتب وكراريس التلاميذ.
15-صف الكتب أو: تكديسها على الأرض مباشرة مما يعرضها للأرضة والرطوبة والعفونة وغيرها من عوامل التلف، ويستحسن وضعها على لوح خشبي أو: سطح عازل، أو: أن تُجْعل في رفوف أو: خزانات نظيفة والمبادرة عند اكتشاف كتاب بدأت الأرضة بأكله إلى المسارعة بعزله واستخدام الأدوية المعالجة لذلك.
 وقد جمع أحد الشعراء الأخطار التي تحصل الكتاب في هذين البيتين:
عليك بالحفظ دون الجمع في الكتب   *   فإن للكتب آفاتٍ تفرقهاالماء يغرقها والنار تحرقها   *   والفأر يخرقها واللص يسرقهامن طرائف ما يروى في المحافظة على الكتب وأوراق العلم ما يرويه المبرد: أن رجلاً أتى الأصمعي فسأله أن يكتب له شيئاً من العلم فكتبه له، فلما كان بعد أيام عاد إليه فقال: يا أبا سعيد إن ذلك القرطاس[19] الذي كتبته لي سقط مني فأكلته الشاة، فأحب أن تكتب لي غيره ثانياً، فكتب له، وكتب أيضاً:
قل لبغاة الآداب ما وصلت   *  منها إليكم فلا تضيعوهاضمنوا علمها الدفاتر والحبر  *  بحسن الكتاب أوعدوهاإن اشتريت يوماً لأهلكم *  شاة لبوناً فلا  تجيعوهافإن عجزتم ولم يكن علف  *  يُشبعها عندكم فبيعوها[20]وعلماؤنا ثروة عظيمة لا تقدر بثمن: (ولـذا تعظم المصيبـة بفقدهم، وتَعُم الرزية بمـــوتهم). 
*تعلّم ما الرزية فَقْدُ مَالٍ  *  ولا شـــاة تموت ولا بعير*

*ولكن الرزية فَقْدُ حُرٍّ   *   يمــــوت بموته بشر كثير*

قـال ابن مسعود-رضي الله عنه-: (موت العالم ثُلْمَةٌ[21] في الإسلام، لا يسدها شيء ما طرد الليل والنهــــار)[22]. 
وروي مرفوعاً بلفظ: (إذا مات العالم انثلم في الإسلام ثُلمة، لا يسدُّها شيء إلى يوم القيامة)[23]. 
قال حماد بن زيد-رحمه الله تعالى-: (كان أيوب يبلغه موت الفتى من أصحاب الحديث فيُرى ذلك فيه، ويبلغه موت الرجل يذكر بعبادة فما يرى ذلك فيه). 
وقال أيوب السختياني-رحمه الله تعالى-: (إذا أردت أن تعرف خطأ معلمك فجالس غيره. إِنِّي لأُخْبَرُ 
بموت الرجل من أهل السنة فكَأَنِّي أفقد بعض أعضائي)[24]. 
وقال أيضاً: (إن الذين يتمنون موت أهل السنة يريدون أن يطْفِئُوا نور الله بأفواههم، والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون). 
ولما مات زيد بن ثابت قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (يا هؤلاء من سره أن يعلم كيف ذهاب العلم، فهكذا ذهاب العلم، وأيم الله لقد ذهب اليوم علمٌ كثير، يموت الرجل الذي يعلم الشيء لا يعلمه غيره، فيذهب ما كان معه-ويشير إلى قبر زيد ويقول:-لقد دفن اليوم علمٌ كثير)[25].
وقال أيضاً: (أَتَدرون ما ذهاب العلم؟ قلنا : لا، قال: ذهاب العلماء ولا يزال عالمٌ يموت، وأثر للحق يَدْرس حتى يكثر أهل الجهل وقد ذهب أهل العلم فيعْملون بالجهل ويدينون بغير الحق ويَضِلون عن سواء السبيل)[26].  
قال هلال بن خباب-رحمه الله تعالى-: سألت سعيد بن جبير-رحمه الله تعالى- قلت: (يا أبا عبد الله ما علامة هلاك الناس؟ قال: إذا هلك علماؤهم)[27].
قال الثوري-رحمه الله تعالى-: (مات الحديث بموت شعبة)[28].
قال أبو يوسف يعقوب بن سفيان الفسوي: (حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الأويسي قال: حدثنا مالك بن أنس أنه بلغه أن سعيد بن المسيب-رحمه الله تعالى، ونفعنا بعلومه-قال: إن كنت لأسير في طلب الحديث الواحد مسير الليالي والأيام)[29]. 
وقال الإمام مالك-رحمه الله تعالى-: (وكان سعيد بن المسيب يختلف إلى أبي هريرة-رضي الله عنه-بالشجرة)[30].
وقال الإمام الفسوي-رحمه الله تعالى-: (حدثنا ابن بكير قال: قال الليث: قال ابن شهاب-رحمه الله-: ما صبر أحد على العلم صبري ولا نشره أحد نشري، فأما عروة فكان بئر لا تكدره الدِّلاء، وأما سعيد بن المسيب فنصب نفسه للناس فذهب ذكره كل مذهب)[31].
وكان أمير المؤمنين في الحديث شعبة-رحمه الله تعالى-يقول:(كل من سمعت منه حدثنا فأنا له عبد)[32]. 
وقال محمد بن أبي حاتم: سمعت يحيى بن جعفر البِيكَنْدي يقول: (لَوْ قَدَرْتُ أن أزيِدَ في عمُر محمد بن إسماعيل من عمري لفعلت، فإن موتي يكون موت رجل واحد، وموته ذهاب العلم. 
وسمعته يقول لمحمد بن إسماعيل: (لولا أنت ما استطعت العيش ببخارى)[33]. 
وكتب أهل بغداد إلى محمد بن إسماعيل كتاباً فيه:
*المسلمون بخير ما بقيت لهم  #  وليس بعدك خير حين تُفْتَقَدُ[34]*

وقال أخر:
*منْ شَاءَ بَعْدَكَ فَلْيَمُتْ  #  فعليكَ كُنت أُحَاذِرُ*

*كَنْتَ السَّوَادَ لِنَاظِري    #  فَعَمِيْ عَلَيْكَ النَّاظِرُ*

*لَيْتَ الْمنَازِلَ والدّ   #  يـــَارَ  حَفَائرٌ وَمَقَابِـرُ*

*إِنِّي وغَيْرِي لا مَحَا      #   لَةَ حَيْثُ صِرْتَ لَصَائِر*

* قال صالح المرّي: سمعت الحسن البصري يقول: (الدنيا كُلُّهَا ظُلمة إلا مَجَالس العلماء)[35].* 

 قال أبو الفضل المحبوس عمر الحدوشي: (والله لولا العلماء ومجالسهم وفوائدهم وما أستفيده منهم من علم وهديٍ ودلٍّ وسمت وخُلق وتوجيه وترغيب وترهيب لما تمنيت أن أعيش في هذا الزمان الأغبر دقيقة واحدة، الزمان الذي انقلبت فيه الحقائق كلها إلا قلة قليلة في قلة قليل! زمان الذئاب بدل الأصحاب، ولهذا أكره الذين يلسعون القِمَم والأعلام ثم يختبئون.
وقد وجدت لقاء الرجال-العلماء-تلقيحاً لألبابهم، وأيقنت أن كل عالم سار على الدرب قبلنا فهو عون لنا، نأخذ ما ترك ونزيد لإسهامه إسهامنا، من لا يثبت على هذا المبدأ يسقط). 
قال ابن القيم: (هدم القمم طريق مختصر لهدم الإسلام)، وقال الخطيب البغدادي: (لحوم العلماء مسمومة، وعادة الله في منتقصيها معلومة)[36]. 
وأشمل منه قول الأمام أحمد-رحمه الله تعالى-: (لحوم العلماء مسمومة ومن شمَّها مرض، ومن أكلها مات)[37]. 
وجاء في مقدمة: (نشر العبير في منظومة قواعد التفسير) (ص:9/12): وقال أبو بكر الآجري: (...فما ظنكم–رحمكم الله-بطريق فيه آفات كثيرة، ويحتاج الناس إلى سلوكه في ليلة ظلماء فإن لم يكن فيه ضياء وإِلاَّ تحيَّروا، فقيض الله لهم فيه مصابيح تضيء لهم، فسلكوه على السلامة والعافية، ثم جاءت طبقات من الناس، لا بد لهم من السلوك فيه فسلكوا، فبينما هم كذلك إذ طفئت المصابيح، فبقوا في الظلمة، فما ظنكم بهم؟ 
هكذا العلماء في الناس، لا يعلم كثير من الناس كيف أداء الفرائض، ولا كيف اجتناب المحارم، ولا كيف يعْبَدُ اللهُ في جميع ما يَعْبُدُهُ به خلقُه إلا ببقاء العلماء، فإذا مات العلماء تحيَّر الناس، ودَرَسَ العلم بموتهم وظهر الجهل)[38]. 
وقال سفيان بن عيينة-رحمه الله تعالى-: (وأي عقوبة أشد على أهل الجهل أن يذهب أهل العلم؟)[39]، (وهذا أوضح من النهار، لأولي النهى والاعتبار)[40]. 
*فهذا الحق ليس به خفاء *  فدَعْنِي من بُنَيات الطريق*

وصلى الله على نبينا وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم القائل: (إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعاً ينتزعه من العباد، ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء حتى إذا لم يبق عالماً، اتخذ الناس رؤوساً جهالاً[41] فسُئلوا فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا وأضلوا)[42]. 
وفي رواية من حديث أبي أمامة مرفوعاً: (خذوا العلم قبل أن يذهب، قالوا: وكيف يذهب العلم يا نبي الله وفينا كتاب الله؟ قال: فغضب، ثم قال: ثكلتكم أمهاتكم أولم تكن التوراة والإنجيل في بني إسرائيل فلم يغنيا عنهم شيئاً؟ إن ذهاب العلم أن يذهب حملته)[43]. 
وذهب ابن الوزير إلى أن هذا (الحديث محمول على وقت مخصوص لم يأت بعدُ، وهو بعد نزول عيسى-عليه السلام-وموته وموت المهدي المبشر به، وذلك مبين في أحاديث صحيحة)[44]. 
وصح من حديث أنس أنه-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-قال: (من أشراط الساعة أن يرفع العلم ويثبت الجهل، ويشرب الخمر، ويظهر الزنا)[45]. 
وفي رواية من حديث عبد الله وأبي موسى مرفوعاً: (إن بين يدي الساعة لأياماً ينزل فيها الجهل ويرفع فيها العلم)[46]. إلى آخره.


 [1]-انظر: (الجراب) (11\327) لشيخنا العلامة محمد بوخبزة، ففيه كلام طيب حول استعارة الكتب.

[2]-انظر: (تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام) (3/508/رقم:304).

 [3]-انظر: (الآداب الشرعية) لابن مفلح (2/168).

 [4]- انظر: (تقييد العلم) (ص:146).

 [5]-انظر: (تقييد العلم) (ص:147).

 [6]-انظر: (تقييد العلم) (ص:147). قال الحافظ الذهبي-رحمه الله تعالى-في (تاريخ الإسلام) (4/603/رقم:57-ترجمة: حفص المقريء): (قال أحمد بن حنبل: حدثنا يحيى القطان قال: ذكر شعبة حفص بن سليمان، فقال: كان يأخذ كتب الناس وينسخها، أخذ مني كتاباً ولم يرده، وكان يستعير الكتب).

 [7]-انظر: (سؤالات أبي عبيد الآجري أبا داود السجستاني في الجرح والتعديل) (ص:208/ رقم: 235)، و(تهذيب التهذيب) (2/124).

 [8]-هو صدوق له خطأ كثير. انظر: (الجرح والتعديل) (3/2/72)، و(تهذيب الكمال) (7/104)، و(الكاشف) (2/385).

 [9]-يوسف بن خالد بن عمير السنتي (بفتح السين المشددة وسكون النون) أبو خالد البصري مولاً لبني ليث تركوه. سمي بالسنتي لطول لحيته وسنته وابن أبي حاتم. انظر: (الجرح والتعديل) (4/2/221)، و(الميزان) (4/464)، و(تهذيب التهذيب) (11/411). انتهى من: (سؤالات الآجري) (251/رقم: 332).

 [10]-قوله: (فلم يرداه):(وهذه العبارة تتضمن الطعن في عدالة الراويين المذكوريين إذ ليس من الأمانة أن يحتفظ الإنسان بما ليس من حقه). انظر: (تهذيب الكمال) (7/104)، و(تهذيبه) (8/292).

 [11]-انظر: (التذكرة) (ص:164).

 [12]-انظر: (تفسير القرطبي ) عند قوله تعالى: (وما كان لنبي أن يغل...). (الآية:  (161) من سورة آل عمران)..

 [13]-انظر: (كيف تقرأ كتاباً) (ص:92/94) لمحمد صالح المنجد، و(ماذا نقرأ ولمن نقر؟) (ص: 36/37) لأبي الحارث خالد بن رمضان.

 [14]-سورة: (آل عمران) الآية: (رقم: 187)-، 

 [15]-انظر: ما قال أبو هريرة وابن عباس في هذه الآية في (جامع بيان العلم وفضله) (1/2/19/20/ رقم: 10/11). 

 [16]-والحديث رواه عدد كثير من الصحابة منهم: أبو هريرة وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص وابن مسعود، وابن عباس، وابن عمرو، وأبو سعيد، وجابر الأنصاري وأنس وعمرو بن عنبسة وطلق بن علي وعيرهم. انظر: تخريج رواياتهم في (جامع بيان العلم وفضله) (1/2 إلى:22). 

 [17]-كما في: (ص: 80/84).

 [18]-انظر: (تقييد العلم) (ص:147).

 [19]-ومن شعر ابن حزم يصف-فيه-ما أحرق المعتضد بن عباد له من الكتب:
فإن تحرقوا القرطاس لا تحرقوا الذي # تضمنه القرطاس بل: هو في صدرييسير معي حيث استقلت ركائبي # وينزل إن أنزلْ ويدفن في قبريدعوني من إحراق رقٍّ وكاغدٍ # وقولوا بعلمٍ كي يرى الناس من يدريوإلا فعودوا في المكاتب بدأةً # فكم دون ما تبغون لله من سِتركذاك النصارى يحرقون إذا علت # أكُفُّهُم القرآن في مدن الثغرانظر: (تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام) (10/81/رقم:166)، و(صور من صبر العلماء..) (ص:251\252).

 [20]-انظر: (تقييد العلم) (ص: 147).

 [21] -الثلمة: الكسر والخلل في الحائط لكنه استعمل لغيره.

[22]-انظر: (شرح السنة) (1/317)

[23] -انظر: (موسوعة الأحاديث والآثار الضعيفة  والموضوعة) (569/رقم:1993). و(لا يصح مرفوعاً).

[24] -انظر: (تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام) (3/619/رقم:23)

[25] -انظر: (المعرفة والتاريخ) (1/485).

[26]-رواه الدارمي في (سننه) (1\78)، وابن عبد البر في (جامع بيان العلم وفضله) (1\559\603). وقال الحافظ الذهبي في (تاريخه) (7/509/رقم:233)-ترجمة: عبد الله بن السري، أبو عبد الرحمن الإستراباذي-: (وروي عنه أنه حدث مرة بقول شعبة: من كتبتُ عنه حديثاً فأنا له عبد، فقال أبو عبد الرحمن: وأنا أقول: من كتب عني حديثاً فأنا له عبد).

[27]-رواه الدارمي في (سننه) (1\78).

[28]-انظر: (كوثر المعاني) (1/454). وبالغ بعضهم فقال: (من قال لشيخه: لِم؟ لا يفلح!!!). كما في (تاريخ الإسلام) للذهبي (8/310)

[29] -انظر: (المعرفة والتاريخ) (1/468/469).

[30]-انظر: (المعرفة والتاريخ) (1/468/469)، و(طبقات ابن سعد) (5/89). وقال الخطيب في (الرحلة في طلب الحديث) (ص:58): (ولم يذكر "مسيرة"... بعد الشجرة: "هو ذو الحليفة").

[31]-انظر: (المعرفة والتاريخ) (1/471).

[32]-أخرجه أبو نعيم في (الحلية) (8/15). والخطيب نحوه في (الجامع) (ص:318/319). من طريقين عن شعبة به. وابن عبد البر في (جامع بيان العلم وفضله) (1/512).

[33]-انظر: (تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام) (6/151/رقم:409-ترجمة: محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري)، و(كوثر المعاني 1/95).

[34] -انظر: (تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام) (3/619/رقم:23)

[35]-رواه ابن عبد البر في (الجامع) (1/236/رقم:264). وهذا الأثر مداره على صالح  بن بشير بن وادع المري، أبو بشر البصري القاص الواعظ أحد قدماء الصوفية والزهاد الصالحين، ضعفه ابن المديني، وقال الذهبي: ضعفوه، وقال أبو داود: لا يكتب حديثه، وضعفه الحافظ في (التقريب) (ص:221/رقم:2845)، و(تحريره) (2/125/رقم:2845)، انظر ما قيل فيه في: (تهذيب الكمال) (13/8)، أو: (9/16/رقم:2784)، و(تهذيبه) (4/382)، أو: (4/8/رقم:2926)، و(الخلاصة) (1/513/رقم:3011)، و(الكاشف) (2/19/رقم:2346). 

[36]-انظر: (الإعلان بالتوبيخ لمن ذم التاريخ) (ص:76). 

[37]-وقال الذهبي في (تاريخه) (4/1140/رقم:159-ترجمة: عبد الله بن سلمة، أبي عبد الرحمن البصري الأفطس): (... قلت-القائل الذهبي-: كان يستخف بالأئمة، قال: يكذب سفيان، وتكلم في غندر، وقال عن القطان: ذاك الأحول. وكذا سنة الله في كل من ازدرى العلماء بقي حقيراً).
قال العامري في (الجد الحثيث...) (ص:178): ("لحوم العلماء مسمومة": ليس بحديث، وهو مأخوذ من الآية: (أيحب أحدكم أن ياكل لحم أخيه) (الحجرات، الآية رقم:12) وهو من كلام ابن عساكر)، انظر: (تحذير المسلمين) (ص:108)، وفي (الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة) (ص:82/رقم:302): (... وقد قيل: من أطلق لسانه في العلماء بالثلب، ابتلاه اللهُ بموتِ القلب، والثلب: العيب.
وقال بعضهم: غيبة العلماء كبيرة. وقيل: لحم العلماء سُمُّ قاطعٌ).      

[38]- انظر: (أخلاق العلماء) (ص:96).

[39]-قال الإمام الزهري: (كان من مضى من علمائنا يقولون: الاعتصام بالسنة نجاة والعلم يُقبض قبضاً سريعاً. فبعز العلم ثبات الدين والدنيا. وفي ذهاب العلم ذهاب ذلك كله). انظر: (تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام) (3/510/رقم:304). 

[40]- انظر: (جامع بيان العلم وفضله) (2\1007).

[41]- عن أبي أمية الجمحي مرفوعاً: (إن من أشراط الساعة أن يلتمس العلم عند الأصاغر). أخرجه ابن المبارك في (الزهد) (61) وصححه الألباني في (السلسلة الصحيحة) (رقم: 695).

[42]-رواه البخاري (1\174\175\قم:100-وطرفه في:7307-طبع: دار الكتب العلمية)، 2-كتاب العلم، 35-باب: كيف يقبض العلم، ومسلم في (صحيحه)، كتاب العلم، باب: رفع العلم وقبضه وظهور الجهل والفتن، رقم: (2673) من حديث عمرو بن العاص-رضي الله عنهما-انظر: (إتحاف الطالب...) (ص:926). 

[43]-رواه الدارمي في (سننه) (1\77\78)، والطبراني في (الكبير) (8\276\2906)، انظر: (تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام) (4/973/رقم:346-ترجمة:مسلمة بن علي بن خلف الخشني). 

[44]-انظر: (الروض الباسم في الذب عن سنة أبي القاسم) (1\55).

[45]-رواه البخاري في (صحيحه)، كتاب: العلم. باب: رفع العلم وظهور الجهل (رقم:80\81)، ومسلم في كتاب العلم،  باب: رفع العلم وقبضه وظهور الجهل والفتن. (8\رقم:2671).

[46]-رواه البخاري في (صحيحه)، رواه البخاري في (صحيحه)، رقم:7062\7063)، ومسلم (10\رقم:2672).

----------


## مصطفى صادق الرّافعي

وفّقكَ الله أستاذي المبارك؛ حقّا- لقد استفدنا من مواضيعك كثيرًا

----------


## حسين

> وفّقكَ الله أستاذي المبارك؛ حقّا- لقد استفدنا من مواضيعك كثيرًا


 آمين ولك المثل أخي الفاضل .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله كل خيرٍ

----------


## حسين

> جزاك الله كل خيرٍ


 ولك خير الجزاء أخي الفاضل

----------


## آل عبدالكريم

ألاَ يا مستعير الكتب دعني * فإن إعارة الكتب عار
فمحبوبي من الدنيا كتابي * وهل رأيت محبوباً يعارُ


أعتقد أن الوزن مكسور. وقد رأيت تعديلها كالتالي:
ألاَ يا مستعير الكتب دعني * فإن إعارة المكتوب عار

فمحبوبي من الدنيا كتابي * وهل أبصرت محبوباً يعارُ

----------


## آل عبدالكريم

آسف وجد النص الأصلي وهو غير مكسور :
ألاَ يَا مُستعيـــــــرَ الكُتْـبِ دَعْنِــــــي
فإنَّ إعارَتِـــــي لِلكُتْـــبِ عــــــــــارُ

فمَحبوبِـــي مِنَ الدُّنْيَـــا كتابِـــــــي
وهلْ أَبْصَرْتَ مَحبـوباً يُعـــــارُ؟!

----------


## حسين

> آسف وجد النص الأصلي وهو غير مكسور :
> ألاَ يَا مُستعيـــــــرَ الكُتْـبِ دَعْنِــــــي
> فإنَّ إعارَتِـــــي لِلكُتْـــبِ عــــــــــارُ
> 
> فمَحبوبِـــي مِنَ الدُّنْيَـــا كتابِـــــــي
> وهلْ أَبْصَرْتَ مَحبـوباً يُعـــــارُ؟!


ربي يحفظك أخي عبد الكريم ربما أنت مصيب وربما مخطئ والله لا أفقه الشيئ الكثير في اللغة مجرد ناقل  وفقك الله لكل خير إن شاء تعذرني اخي .

----------


## آل عبدالكريم

ولا يهمك حبيبي

----------

